# 7th Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Mcree Camp-out June 17th-19th



## Clay-Doh

*7th Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Mcree Camp-out July 15th-17th*

With all I've had going on this year I wasn't able to get on this earlier. So here it is, month and a half away!

This went great the last 6 times, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! (and maybe a few lies...) Lets do the same this year!!


RULES:

*Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday JULY 15th. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm JULY17th. (Full moon weekend)
*
In event small craft advisory is in effect in inland waters also, tourney will be canceled and refunds made.

Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.

$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday June 16th before the tournament. If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.


One winner, winner take all. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 


Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $80 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.

For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $10 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 

If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.


There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that. 

This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 

$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 

Clay Palmgren 
1333 College Parkway #110 
Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 

My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 

There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid! 

There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament.

IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 

Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 

If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend. 

I look foward to this, and meeting more of you! 
And again, it was wishiniwasfishin last fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man! 

I am really hoping someone else can try to win this thing. Team Chunky Love has, after all, won 3 out of 6.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Gonna be a blast!


----------



## Clay-Doh

damn...none of the regulars on here anymore? all new members?


----------



## need2fish

I'm thinking about getting out there Clay - Need to use that 6/0 I bought from you a couple years ago.


----------



## J.Sharit

Missed the last one but this one might be a doable deal
Let me check with my crew and get this on the table
so we can make plans to be there.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on! On the Gulf coast fishing connection there is a number of people posted there in. 

This will be the 7th, and we have never had one that wasn't a blast with good memories, and incriminating pictures! Lookin forward to this one!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Gettin some feedback that there is possibly another tourney that week, but more so is that sunday the 19th is fathers day. Anyone opposed to the next full moon, Weekend of July 15th??? We have too many people wont make it June.


----------



## H2OMARK

We could make it out there in July Clay. Robert graduates this weekend so this one is definitly out. Don't worry though, we'll probably just have some beverages with ya'll. Don't want to knock anyone out of placing in the tourney. :fishslap: :whistling: BTW, has anyone heard from Matt (Oceanman) lately? Always look forward to his cooking out there.


----------



## amarcafina

I got team " Reel Mobile " ready for it June 18th Clay . We are not gonna be there in July , It's to dang HOT !!!


----------



## PorknBeans

i have OCS in july:thumbdown:


----------



## Hired Hand

Just found the post Clay. Jim and I will see you there.
Try and be on time for the start this year. Last year we had one ready for measuring and nobody knew where you were. Have a honey hole full of them toothy critters just wanting their picture taken.


----------



## jjam

Mark, give us a break as this is a tourney for amatures....ok, I'll pay your entry fee and we'll split the winnings...watcha say???? 

H2O Mark, 

Ocean Man will be there teaming up with the LBT, we plan to fish the Hargreaves tourney on Friday then to the Ft. for the Shark tourney and aint no Chunky Love 5' shark gonna beat us this yr...gonna take a 5' 1/8" at least...lol

Mike aka Loup was talking today about joining in the fun...He would add a whole new demention to de' party and to the table fair I'm sure...

Gonna be a good 'ol get togther no doubt!

Jimmy


----------



## guam_bomb80

Clay-Doh said:


> Gettin some feedback that there is possibly another tourney that week, but more so is that sunday the 19th is fathers day. Anyone opposed to the next full moon, Weekend of July 15th??? We have too many people wont make it June.


 So is this going on in june or july? I am interested in getting in this tourney In the event that we catch a shark, im more than happy to donate it to the cook out. maybe someone can show me how to cook it and actually make it taste good and not like piss Thanks, 
Richard

PS. I can make a few runs to get people to ft. mcray for those who dont have a ride out. Just PM me if you need a ride.


----------



## need2fish

I'm ok either way. When can the call be made on date? Since the tourney will be after 6PM today in any case - will there be zombie watch assignments?


----------



## sniper

July would work better for me.


----------



## Realtor

pick the date and the "Fat Jax" will come out to play for a change! We will be doing our best to release the shark alive, so one of you guys (jjam or clay) catch a eater....... The bigger ones are like eating a tire... tuff, tuff, tuff


----------



## Clay-Doh

OK...edited the first post for the date change. I am sorry to those who won't be able to make it July 15th-17th, full moon weekend.

Majority of people I talked to wanted that date, and many are past participants who have helped make this a success.

Hope to see as many as possible out there!


----------



## Ozeanjager

fathers day man ... july is better for the russian


----------



## Snagged Line

Were gonna come out and hang out..................Theres not gonna be any cussin and foul language is there????????????:whistling:


----------



## Clay-Doh

If Joel (Murphys Law) showes up, or Bonita Dan for that matter...no guarantees on the cussin!!!

Guam, appreciate the offer for donating a shark if you catch one! We so far have never had a problem getting a shark to cook up on the beach. Trick is marinating for a while in lemon juice solution to neutralize the ammonia in the meat. Taste lioke chicken nuggets when it's done right.


----------



## bonita dan

Hey,me and Joel don't cus. It's man talk or something like that. Team Swamp Fire will be there with the shrimp boil as usual. Anything anyone wants to throw in the pot is more than welcome to as long as it ain't no stinkin shark! :thumbsup:


----------



## need2fish

Clay what's the rule for Yaks - can you have two or four yaks (each with individual participants) forming one team or does each yak have to pay $80.

I'd like to team up with at least one other yakker....and yes I'm cheap - but you probably already knew that.

If nothing else I want to go hang out near Dan & company to learn new and interesting cuss words.


----------



## Pierce07

need2fish said:


> Clay what's the rule for Yaks - can you have two or four yaks (each with individual participants) forming one team or does each yak have to pay $80.
> 
> I'd like to team up with at least one other yakker....and yes I'm cheap - but you probably already knew that.
> 
> If nothing else I want to go hang out near Dan & company to learn new and interesting cuss words.


Better watch out. He'll steal your rum!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Sorry I didn't see this earlier. Yaks you can all have your own yak just keep the limit of "team members" the same as those shore bound, and $80 covers all of ya.

Gettin close!


----------



## nextstep

catch and land a shark in a yak?:no:


----------



## need2fish

If we hook a decent one we'll likely fight it on shore Mark


----------



## nextstep

good luck bro:thumbup:!

i will be on the beach with needher dan cussing, drinking beer and boiling shrimp


----------



## Clay-Doh

No damn cussin ya ass!!!! Ha haa


----------

